# formattone pc

## Maialovic

ragazzi posso farvi una bella domanda da 1milione di penny?

allora.........testando il nuovo kernel (2.6.23 pero ovviamente ankora rc  :Cool:  passando da un kernel 2.6.20 visto ke i successivi mi danno problemi con la batteria del portatile, ho notato ke ormai TUTTE le periferiche del mio laptop sono riconosciute dal kernel......perfino il lettore mmc SD card........quindi praticamente ho pienamente controllo del mio pc........e ho pensato di rendere finalmente effettivo la completa piallata del HD e installazione di gentoo e rendere il laptop privo di winXP

domanda: per non compilare tutto ex novo basta ke tarro tutta la partizione di gentoo, formatto l'HD, starro il precedente tar, riconfiguro lilo e il gioco è fatto oppure ce da fa qualcosa ke mi sfuge?

----------

## lucapost

cerca sul forum "stage4", occhio a /etc/fstab e /boot/grub/grub.conf...

tra gli altri...

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Creare_uno_stage4

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Custom_Stage4

----------

## comio

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> ragazzi posso farvi una bella domanda da 1milione di penny?
> 
> allora.........testando il nuovo kernel (2.6.23 pero ovviamente ankora rc  passando da un kernel 2.6.20 visto ke i successivi mi danno problemi con la batteria del portatile, ho notato ke ormai TUTTE le periferiche del mio laptop sono riconosciute dal kernel......perfino il lettore mmc SD card........quindi praticamente ho pienamente controllo del mio pc........e ho pensato di rendere finalmente effettivo la completa piallata del HD e installazione di gentoo e rendere il laptop privo di winXP
> 
> domanda: per non compilare tutto ex novo basta ke tarro tutta la partizione di gentoo, formatto l'HD, starro il precedente tar, riconfiguro lilo e il gioco è fatto oppure ce da fa qualcosa ke mi sfuge?

 

se mi dici che sdhci ti funziona... con quale kernel? il mio ricoh con il .22 non vuole creare i device mmc...

ciao

----------

## lucapost

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se mi dici che sdhci ti funziona... con quale kernel? il mio ricoh con il .22 non vuole creare i device mmc...
> 
> ciao

 

da me quando inserisco la mmc della macchina fotografica tutto ok:

```
lucapost@jarod 

 ~/> uname -a

Linux jarod 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Sep 27 13:33:02 CEST 2007 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

lucapost@jarod 

 ~/> /usr/sbin/lspci |grep SD

03:01.2 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

lucapost@jarod 

 ~/> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep MC |grep -v "#"

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

lucapost@jarod 

 ~/> ll /dev/mmcblk0

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 179, 0 2007-09-30 11:52 /dev/mmcblk0p1
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> ragazzi posso farvi una bella domanda da 1milione di penny?
> 
> allora.........testando il nuovo kernel (2.6.23 pero ovviamente ankora rc  passando da un kernel 2.6.20 visto ke i successivi mi danno problemi con la batteria del portatile, ho notato ke ormai TUTTE le periferiche del mio laptop sono riconosciute dal kernel......perfino il lettore mmc SD card........quindi praticamente ho pienamente controllo del mio pc........e ho pensato di rendere finalmente effettivo la completa piallata del HD e installazione di gentoo e rendere il laptop privo di winXP
> 
> domanda: per non compilare tutto ex novo basta ke tarro tutta la partizione di gentoo, formatto l'HD, starro il precedente tar, riconfiguro lilo e il gioco è fatto oppure ce da fa qualcosa ke mi sfuge?

 

scusa... ma non puoi mica fare così?

cancella la/le partizione/i di windows. e poi "allarga" la partizione di linux. così non devi fare nulla di complicato.

io ho fatto così tempo fa.

per allargare la tua partizione di linux, caricati una knoppix e lavora graficamente da là con qparted.. e il gioco è fatto.

al max dovrai sistemare lilo/grub ma ci metti pocchissimo

----------

## Maialovic

guarda mi funziona senza problemi.....io ho il Texas instruments........e col kernel 2.6.23 rc 8 funziona bene........

----------

## bandreabis

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> guarda mi funziona senza problemi.....io ho il Texas instruments........e col kernel 2.6.23 rc 8 funziona bene........

 

Dal .19 (o forse era il .20) che mi va.. paciuganto un attimino... ma va da mò... dal .21 poi mi crea i device in /media automaticamente...   :Cool: 

----------

